# Zweifarbige Bildausgabe



## antec (23. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich will ein 4c Foto zweifarbig (schwarz & eine Zusatzfarbe [Cyan bzw. Pantonefarben] ausgeben), wie muß ich am besten bei einem JPG-Foto vorgehen.

Danke für eure Antworten

Antec


----------



## Dr Dau (23. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ersteinmal währe wichtig WO du das Bild ausgeben willst.
Tintenstrahler?
Farblaser?
Digitaldruck?
Offsetdruck?
Siebdruck?
Buchdruck?

Also für die ersten 3 musst Du das JPG erstmal in 4C umwandeln, dann Magenta und Yellow löschen. Dann noch an den übrigen Kanälen an der Farbe rumdrehen bis Du das gewünschte Ergebnis hast und ausdrucken. Der Drucker mischt die Farben eh wieder neu, es sei denn du nimmst reines Schwarz und Cyan.

Bei Offset ist es noch einfacher. Bild in s/w umwandeln und abspeichern. Dann Helligkeit und Kontrast so drehen dass das Bild flau ist und als neues Bild abspeichern.
Beide bilder zum Belichter schicken, Platten Belichten, Platten mit Versatz einspannen, Farbe wählen und los gehts.

Bei Buchdruck ist es ähnlich, nur dass Du dann halt Klischees erstellen musst.
Digitaldruck habe ich keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit, aber ich denke dass es dort so wie beim Tintenstrahler/Farblaser gehen müsste.

Es kommt halt immer darauf an was Du erreichen willst und WOMIT du es erreichen willst.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## extracuriosity (23. April 2005)

Erstmal machst du dein Bild schwarz-weiss (Bild>>Anpassen>>Schwellenwert). Dann wählst du mit dem Zauberstab ein weissen Feld aus (darauf achten das oben bei benachbart KEIN Häckchen ist). Jetzt die Auswahl mit der Farbe deiner Wahl füllen (wieder kein Häckchen bei benachbart).


----------



## antec (23. April 2005)

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten, 
ich will Briefpapier per Digitaldruck bedrucken lassen. Das Papier ist weiß, und darf nur mit zwei Farben gedruckt werden (Druckkosten). Ich habe mal beide Vorschläge ausprobiert, und halte den 1. in diesem Fall für brauchbarer weil er nur zwei Farblayer beinhalten darf. Allerdings habe ich dann wiederum keine CMYK - Datei wie sie von der Druckerei gefordert ist!? Ich kann alternativ doch auch ein Duplexbild erstellen?

Danke auf jeden Fall.
Antec


----------



## Dr Dau (23. April 2005)

Hallo!

Dann nehme ich einmal an dass der Text schwarz sein soll und ein einfarbiges Logo?

Bei Duplex hast Du aber auch keine CYMK-Datei.

Wenn sie unbedingt eine 4C Datei haben wollen, dann würde ich Zwei Kanäle leer lassen (mit weiss füllen) und den Rest in Echtfarbe, also schwarz und Cyan.

Statt Cyan kann dann jede beliebige Volltonfarbe eingesetzt werden.
Dabei ist aber zu berücksichtigen dass die Druckerei die leeren Kanäle nicht zum Belichter schickt.... währe ja auch Blödsinn. *g*

Das Bid speicherst Du dann, inkl. den leeren Kanälen, als 4C ab.
Diese würde ich, um inkompatibilitäten zu vermeiden, im TIFF bzw. im EPS Format machen.
PSD sollet zwar auch gehen, aber auf Grund der verschiedenen Versionen und Plattformen ist dieses mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## antec (23. April 2005)

Die Idee mit dem Löschen von Layern hatte ich auch, allerdings kommt das Ganze optisch nicht an die Org. Datei ran. Mir geht es darum dieses Bild möglichst farbecht in zwei Farben aufzubauen bzw. zu verändern. Das Bild soll möglichst wie das Original aussehen - allerdings nur in zwei Farben.

Bild


----------



## Dr Dau (23. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich denke mal, dass sieht schlecht aus.
Denn so etwas wirst Du mit zwei Farben allein nicht hinbekommen.
Bei einem Duplex kannst Du Helligkeit/Kontrast nicht für die einzelnen Farben ändern, sondern nur gesamt.
Mit Duplex könntest Du das Bild ganz gut auf "alt" trimmen.
Aber dass entspricht ja nicht im entferntesten dem Original.

Du könntest aber zwei Graustufenbilder anlegen, eins normal und eins möglichst schwach für den Farbaktzent (Volltonfarbe).
Nur kannst Du das Ergebnis nicht auf dem Monitor betrachten.
Und es auf dem Tintenstrahler zu versuchen ist blödsinn, dafür sind die Dinger zu ungenau im Papiereinzug und Farbtreue.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

